# Help me with Emailing from Fire



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I have not been able to figure out how to get email using my Fire.  I have used the ap that came on the Fire.  

  My provider isn't supported by the Fire according to the list I saw in the manual.  I tried getting a hotmail and windowslive email address but that doesn't seem to work either even with the app that said it worked with hotmail addresses.

Any ideas to get me started.  At one time I was able to receive mail but not send it.  Now I can't get back to that either.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, I finally got it both receiving and sending email.  I had to work in the settings of incoming and outgoing mail using the correct information.

I still have one question regarding the SENT folder.  It doesn't seem to be a folder all by itself.  The only options are for it to be included in some other folder like the Delete folder or the Incoming folder.

What other email clues might there be to help others learn this more easily. I suppose I could have read the directions first!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My understanding is that the basic email app that comes with the thing doesn't support folders at all.

There's an 'enahanced email' app that does:  but I believe you have to have the folders set up on your web mail for it to work. . .that's where it would pull them from. You can't just make up your own like you can with Outlook or something of the sort on a PC.


----------



## miksicnarf (Mar 4, 2010)

When I'm in my Inbox and I tap the Menu button, a get a "Folders" option. Tap that and I have Outbox, Drafts, Inbox, Sent, and Trash. I haven't tweaked anything or loaded any additional email app, this is what it came with.

Kim


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

In my options for the Sent folder--I get only these choices--None, Drafts, Inbox, and Trash--
Maybe the Outbox is the same as a sent folder.  I still want to be able to have a folder that says SENT however.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Outbox is the Sent folder...I don't think there's a way to change the name.  It's not uncommon for the "Sent" to be called "Outbox" in email apps.

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Macmail has both Outbox and Sent, as does Outlook so that may be where the confusion is coming from.  

But are you saying if I get the enhanced email app and I have subfolders set up in my macmail on my computer, that they will be set up in my enhanced email that way?  I don't think so as on my macmail, they are on my hard drive, but I have rules that send certain mail to certain folders as it comes in.  Would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have that on my FIRE.


----------

